# Outback restaurnat baked potatoes with sea salt on the outside



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone know how to prepare this delicious bake potato like the one served at Outback Steak House? It a medium baked potatoes with the either sea salt or kosher salt stuck to the outer skin. Normally serve with the outback steak special in 6 or 8 oz? So so good


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Juror , you can achieve the same results at home .

*Wash and scrub potatoes
*let them dry
*rub extra virgin olive oil all over the skin
*grind sea salt and rub into the oiled skin
*finally roll potato one more time in the sea salt
*bake on a sheet pan (do not wrap in foil) if you like it "crunchy"


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

SargentfishR said:


> Juror , you can achieve the same results at home .
> 
> *Wash and scrub potatoes
> *let them dry
> ...


X2 except we use Fiesta Fajita Seasoning


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

SargentfishR said:


> Juror , you can achieve the same results at home .
> 
> *Wash and scrub potatoes
> *let them dry
> ...


X3 - except I do them for my boys in microwave. Still crispy. DO NOT WRAP as SargentfishR said.

I buy the potato 4 pack at Kroger. 1 potatoe - 8 minutes, turn over and rotate - 3 more minutes. 2 potatoes - 10 minutes, turn over and rotate -5 more minutes. My microvave is old, so yours may not take that long.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you all very much. The secret seemed to be not wrapping the potatoes while baking. Thanks again for all the different ideas given here. I will definitely give it a try.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I asked a friend of my Daughter's that is a waitress at Texas Road House....she said they coat their potatoes in bacon grease then sprinkle sea salt all over them.

Mmmmmm....bacon grease make anything taste better. My Cajun Momma always put a few table spoons of bacon grease in the oil when she fries Chicken.....try it, it really gives it a good flavor !

Of course most of my Mom's Cajun recipes start out with bacon grease or a couple of sticks of butter...lol.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

x4 Works like a charm! Sometimes I sprinkle a lil garlic powder on it too, but I love garlic!!!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Jay-Tex said:


> x4 Works like a charm! Sometimes I sprinkle a lil garlic powder on it too, but I love garlic!!!


I bet Lowrey's Garlic Salt would work well too, have to give these ideas a try!!!


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

man I used Lowrey's salt on about everything I eat... Thanks guys and gals . Keep em coming


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

x6 or so, lol. I start them in the microwave, then olive oil, and use Montreal Steak Seasoning and throw them on the grill... (not wrapped)


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Toaster oven, works best


----------

